# What Constitutes as Porn??



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

Stemming from my own posting, and reading other issues in this forum (related to porn use), I'm curious if we can define what exactly constitutes as porn.

For me, my own "porn" use is very mundane. Actually...usually doesn't even involve nudity. Which is why I have some issue with my wife decrying I am "addicted to porn." I've asked her before, what is her issue with it. I've NEVER, to my knowledge, turned her down for sex.....so...it CERTAINLY is not interfering with our sex life. It is simply a substitute for the LACK of sex, from her end; without which, I SURELY would have strayed...or gone crazy, over the years. My predilection is more for viewing candid sites, showing everyday women (no models, no airbrushing). It is simply a visual aide for me. And through the years of use...I've NEVER felt the need to "escalate into the more abnormal forms of porn"; one of her "concerns." She hasn't really expressed concern with porn in general. Hell...she USED to enjoy watching "SkinAMax" quite frequently...certainly no better than my venue. BUT...she actually seems to have MORE of an issue with my choice, than if it were hardcore. She feels that my choice of viewing "everyday" women...seems more like I'm looking, than if I chose the more traditional porn.

So...I come back to....what do you guys consider porn? Heck...when I was a 13 yo....I had to settle for the Sears lingerie section of the catalogue.  Is THAT porn? :smthumbup:


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know what 'constitutes as porn', but I do know that it'd disturb me if my husband was flogging off to pictures of other people.

That's the issue, not the definition of the word.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

DailyGrind said:


> She feels that my choice of viewing "everyday" women...seems more like I'm looking, than if I chose the more traditional porn.


I would have to agree. my H looked at a lot of porn but it bothered me a lot more when he was looking at girls on youtube and common sites. 

I dont know what constitutes as porn or not. its not something i would ever feel the need to define.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd rather my husband watched hardcore porn than real regular girls. Guess it's because hardcore porn is shot like a movie, it's fake...don't know how to explain it... I mean you can drool over Angelina Jolie, what are the chances you'll ever get with her? But when you drool over regular girls, they're much more available...


----------



## Tover26 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really? C'mon... porn is when you indulge in a sexual fantasy with someone you're not in a relationship with. Pictures, stories, audio, movies... it's all porn if it turns you on, turns your thoughts to a fantasy with someone you're not actually having sex with, and over time can be very destructive to your relationship as reality gets farther and farther away from the fantasy you're spending all your mental capacity on. The people in porn have no regard for consequences, portray sex as a pure act of lust, and encourage/market behaviors and products that might spice up your life but probably over time desensitize you to sincere caring and sharing... where sex is but a part of the caring and sharing equation in a relationship. 

It is the sexual fantasy that makes it porn, even if it's the Sears catalogue. At the point you're turning to the internet or questioning it, I'd suggest it's gone too far. If your spouse is questioning it, regardless of her interest in sex, right there... porn has become an issue. You just lost an opportunity to discuss a real issue with HER. I'd also ad that porn has a tendency to drop any discussion to the lowest denominator imaginable... You're at work, someone questions your work ethics. It's fine. You're a good guy. But then, someone finds porn on your computer. Suddenly, your work ethic is not just questioned, but everyone assumes and now KNOWS that because you look at porn, any issue with any aspect of your work has suffered and is bad because of porn. 

Porn makes everything worse. Like anything it needs clearly defined boundaries in a relationship or it becomes destructive and a door-opener to destructive sexual behavior over time.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

i think you are barking up the wrong tree. The only answer that is relevent is what your wife thinks. 

Here is the right tree to bark up. 

Tell your wife you would be happy to masterbate to pictures and videos of her but you dont have any. 

Then go make some. 

Problem solved. 

My wife and I have different libidos. We are open and mature about it. I also have a panty fetish. 

I have pictures and videos of my wife for when I need to let one off when she is not available 

1. Not home
2. Asleep
3. Sick

It works great. 

Tada. Now you dont give a **** what the definition of porn is.


----------



## Tover26 (Oct 29, 2011)

haha... and if you follow NoIssues' advice, you'll have lots of fun videos and pics of her to inspire her to be nice so that all that stuff doesn't end up on the internet. Be careful.


----------



## lpad (Nov 8, 2011)

naked people that you wank to is porn..........


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*haha... and if you follow NoIssues' advice, you'll have lots of fun videos and pics of her to inspire her to be nice so that all that stuff doesn't end up on the internet. Be careful. *

Wow... true love and trust issues??? 

What if all the "porn" is just in our head? What if there is no external exposure? Is it still porn then?:scratchhead:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Your question is sort of silly...along the lines of...

What constitutes cheating? I mean if I just get off on talking to regular men to fulfill my emotional needs that my husband is not fulfilling is that really wrong if he hates it and tells me to him it's like cheating? It's not like I love these men but if I didn't have them around I'd definitely have a full blown affair in an attempt to fill the emotional void that's lacking in the relationship.

In other words, you're both fooling yourselves. There's a deficit in your relationship on both sides and you need to work on it. If you don't, you're separating yourselves and that leads to...you know, actual separation.


----------



## lpad (Nov 8, 2011)

Pornography or porn is the explicit portrayal of sexual subject matter for the purposes of sexual arousal and erotic satisfaction.

Acordding to Wikiapedia we are all addicts!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I consider porn to be any visual or text or audio that is specifcally meant to rush blood into my penis.

Nude artistic modelling is not porn. Heck, Ive seen artistic photos of penetration I would consider beautiful before pornographic. Its all about intent.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> *What if all the "porn" is just in our head? *


*

if a tree falls in the woods does anyone hear it? :rofl:

Oh now I must add vlaue so not to hijack... hmm

how about any visual medium of the human body that is used for the purposes of sexual arousal*


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> if a tree falls in the woods does anyone hear it? :rofl:


If someones around Im sure they would


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I loved the Sears catalog when I was an early teen. No Internet yet, so I had to get by with the Sears lingere section! Hot stuff.

Have you looked at women's fashion mags, that stuff is sometimes better than porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

